# HELP!!! Lightroom 5 still incompatible with D7100 Raw files???



## ruthiebabe (Oct 10, 2013)

I purchased a D7100 in May and realised that Nikon Capture NX2 was not able to process the RAW (NEFF) files so I waited for Lightroom 5 and checked on the compatibility list, D7100 Raw supported so I purchased LR5. I was considering switching at some point, but had previously been happy with NX2 as my main Imaging Software. 

I have only just begun to install and play with LR5 and import images and  have updated to LR5.2 as prompted. I now find that LR5 recognises and previews the NEFF files from my latest shoot BUT that it won't recognise or preview those from previous shoots June, July and August) with the D7100

Why the hell is this? 

I guess I could try reverting to LR5 and seeing if it's the recent update that is at fault but surely that should be the other way round, ie the latest version should have fixed any compatibility issues?

Please help, anyone, I am desperate to process my files and feeling very frustrated!! That's on top of having to learn a whole new system. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 10, 2013)

ruthie,

Welcome to the forum.

What error message are you getting when you try to import the earlier D7100 images? 

Hal


----------



## ruthiebabe (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Hal

I am getting 'no preview available' on the greyed out thumbnail and then the error message 'the file is not recognized by the raw format support in Lightroom. (1)'

Hope this helps

Ruth


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 10, 2013)

Ruth,

D7100 raw files have been supported since LR 4.4, evidently. 

How did you bring the NEFs onto your computer? Earlier versions of one of the Nikon-supplied programs (Nikon Transfer?) would damage the files so that Lightroom couldn't import them.
See here.

Also see here, for a way to possibly repair the NEFs, if that is indeed your problem.

Hal


----------



## ruthiebabe (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi again

I think I may have found out the cause, they were transferred with the older Nikon Transfer see here


I am currently trying to fix them and will update later...

Ruth


----------



## ruthiebabe (Oct 10, 2013)

oops forgot the link, and thanks Hal for trying to sort me  out. I'll let you know if I manage to fix the files, if not I will never touch Nikon software again. Grrr

http://d7100.org/how-to-open-and-edit-d7100-raw-nef-image-files/


----------



## OldSteve (Oct 10, 2013)

This is not much help when you have a problem, but it is not an inherent incompatibility - I have a D7100 & Lightroom 5 and routinely transfer NEF (RAW) files without any difficulty.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 10, 2013)

OldSteve said:


> This is not much help when you have a problem, but it is not an inherent incompatibility - I have a D7100 & Lightroom 5 and routinely transfer NEF (RAW) files without any difficulty.



That is understandable.  You probably started with the Nikon Transfer program after it was updated to fix the problem.  Those who are using an older, outdated version of the ones who have been having this problem.  And it has been somewhat widespread.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks all, I am now pleased to report that I have fixed all my corrupted NEFF's using the software in the link I gave earlier and they are now visible in LR.

So to be clear, the problem WAS with the earlier raw files having been imported using the standalone Nikon Transfer. I updated to the latest version of View NX2 and the files that were transferred with the latest version (transfer being within NX2 now) are the later ones which LR5 could read.

Obviously once I'm up and running with LR I will be transferring them via that.

Thanks again

Ruth


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 10, 2013)

Why use Nikon Transfer at all ?  I have never used it, always just used LR to import, why do everything twice ?


----------

